# Our first Congress



## minih (Aug 1, 2009)

We are home from our first Congress and it was fun and exciting, but glad to be home!!! We had a good trip and very happy with our horses. They all showed their best.

We got to meet several new people, some from the forum. It was interesting to put faces with names. 

Here is a listing of our placings from the show! We took 4 horses and brought home 4 trophies and lots of ribbons. Very proud of them all.

*Wall Streets Admiral's Glory Bound*- classic stallion yearling under--10th

classic stallion owned and shown amateur under_-Champion!!!! _

*Curry's Poco Diablo*-foundation futurity yearling stallion/gelding- 9th

foundation stallion yearling 40 and under-4th

foundation owned and shown by amateur-_Champion!!!!_

*Curry's Saturday Night Special*- classic jackpot amateur incentive mare- 10th

classic mare yealing uncder-9th

classic mare owned and shown by an amateur under-_Reserve Champion!!!!!_

*Curry's Estrellita*-foundation mare jackpot amateur incentive-5th

foundation model mare--_Champion!!!!!!_ 

foundation mare 2 years old-4th

foundation mare owned and shown by an amateur-_Champion!!!!!!_

We will definately be in Ardmore next year!!!!

Terri and Chasta


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow those sure are great results!!! Congratulations!!!

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! It was great meeting you


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 1, 2009)

First time at Congress and that is all you could pull off>





CONGRATS that is wonderful and so exciting you have some beautiful horses and ponies so it is no surprise!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations Terri & Chasta, you guys did fantastic!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 1, 2009)

Very tough competition and lots of beautiful horses.





Lots of neat people both old and new, it was fun wasn't it.





You folks should be very happy with your results. Congradulations and see you in Oklahoma next year!!!


----------



## minih (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Sheryl we missed seeing you there.



> Lots of neat people both old and new, it was fun wasn't it.


----------



## ctinsley (Aug 4, 2009)

Terri, congratulations on all your placings. Chasta did a great job with the horses, AND, I see you were holding out on us, I love your new purchase. See you at the R Nationals. Cindy


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 4, 2009)

Terri~ I'm so glad you and Chasta made it to Congress this year! Congratulations on your placings; Chasta had them all looking really nice.


----------



## minih (Aug 4, 2009)

> Terri, congratulations on all your placings. Chasta did a great job with the horses, AND, I see you were holding out on us, I love your new purchase. See you at the R Nationals. Cindy


Not holding out just denying that we were not just thinking about it. I knew when we talked to Belinda that I was sunk. And Chasta has loved Sister since last year. We got her home last night, she is very nice



Now I have to convince Jay (the hubby) we needed another one.


----------

